# Yamaha Rhino Ice fishing setup Looking for ideas



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Anyone using one? If so I would like to see some pictures of your setup. I am trying to get ideas to be able to transport my 2man clam, auger and gear. I have to get everything on a 6 x 10 trailer. Thanks


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

With no ideas from anyone I had to rely on myself. Here it is




















_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ice/walker (Jan 5, 2011)

jlcrss said:


> Anyone using one? If so I would like to see some pictures of your setup. I am trying to get ideas to be able to transport my 2man clam, auger and gear. I have to get everything on a 6 x 10 trailer. Thanks


I know a guy from up by Gladwin that builds custom racks for quads, and other ice fishing vehicles; to carry shaties and augers. Just give him your idea and he will help you figure out what works best for your purpose. Prices reflects the cost of materials and labor, and the rates are reasonable.


----------

